# Used Cars in Cabo San Lucas



## srf058

Does anyone know where to buy used cars in Cabo?

Are there any resources available on the web?

Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO

If you use Google to seach for "autos seminuevos cabo san lucas" you will get some sources.
Welcome to the forum and perhaps some 'cabo folk' will come to your rescue.


----------



## srf058

RVGRINGO said:


> If you use Google to seach for "autos seminuevos cabo san lucas" you will get some sources.
> Welcome to the forum and perhaps some 'cabo folk' will come to your rescue.


Muchas gracias!


----------



## srf058

RVGRINGO said:


> If you use Google to seach for "autos seminuevos cabo san lucas" you will get some sources.
> Welcome to the forum and perhaps some 'cabo folk' will come to your rescue.


Can someone with an FM-Retired (replacement for the FM-3) nationalize a car and then sell it to someone with only a Tourist Visa?


----------



## makaloco

First verify with a customs agent or broker that the car is eligible for nationalization. Even assuming that's done, a buyer with a tourist card may not be able to register and drive it once it's signed over to him. In La Paz, at least (and likely statewide), a Mexican driver's license is required to register a vehicle in one's name, and an FM3 or FM2 is required for a foreigner to get a Mexican driver's license. Do check into all this carefully in Los Cabos, presuming that's where the car would be registered.


----------



## LearnSci

Does anyone have any personal testimonials for any dealers? How much is a reasonable price for a car that should last at least a year? 

Can I just carry Mexican insurance ONLY?


----------

